# Electricity use 60 inch LCD vs 35 inch CRT?



## Changeling (Apr 28, 2008)

I have heard that LCD televisions don't pull/burn nearly the juice that a CRT type TV does, is this true?

I have a Toshiba 35" CRT type TV and am thinking about getting a new Sony in the 60" range, I was wondering what the cost difference would be in electricity?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Every electrical appliance will state on it how many watts it uses. Compare your CRT tv with the models you're considering for a replacement. 

I sort of doubt you can justify that kind of upgrade by telling your wife that it'll save you money though.  Even a power-hog of a TV only uses about $25 worth of electricity in a whole year!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's a link that might help. It compares the power consumption of a bunch of new sets.

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-6475_7-6400401-3.html

A Sony 60" LCD flat panel uses 190 watts. Not bad actually!


----------



## Changeling (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate, that was very nice of you to give me the link, theres a lot of good info there.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Changeling said:


> Nate, that was very nice of you to give me the link, theres a lot of good info there.


What can I say? I'm a nice guy! :thumbup:


----------



## santawatt (Jun 22, 2008)

You should think also about the heat the CRT generates.
LCD are much cooler at this. 


So, go for LCD.


----------

